# Conficker Virus Hits Tomorrow



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/162269/conf..._and_tools.html


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ensure you've patched your OS to the current level...

Update your AV software to current level....

Sit back tomorrow and read about all the others that didn't do these 2 simple steps.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what about cell phones with internet? how do you protect a cell phone ?


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what about cell phones with internet? how do you protect a cell phone ?


The virus is directed at computers running a windows OS such as XP or Vista. Your cell phone, while not completely safe (ask me how I know this...), is not going to be affected by this worm.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ensure you've patched your OS to the current level...
> 
> Update your AV software to current level....
> 
> Sit back tomorrow and read about all the others that didn't do these 2 simple steps.


+1 on that....

C


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Do they know for sure what it will do...................From some higher up IT guys i know.....they said they are preparing for this...............but the first sleeper strand that went out the beginning of this last month and the one that went out a couple of weeks ago that causes Security Software interruption.............have the date (april 1) embedded in the code, but they are unsure yet what they will really attack or do to a 100% certainty......

Is it all the ultimate April 1st joke?????

I am taking my precautions..........but 1 wonders............


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

TitanFlyer said:


> what about cell phones with internet? how do you protect a cell phone ?


The virus is directed at computers running a windows OS such as XP or Vista. Your cell phone, while not completely safe (ask me how I know this...), is not going to be affected by this worm.
[/quote]

how do you know this?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Do they know for sure what it will do...................From some higher up IT guys i know.....they said they are preparing for this...............but the first sleeper strand that went out the beginning of this last month and the one that went out a couple of weeks ago that causes Security Software interruption.............have the date (april 1) embedded in the code, but they are unsure yet what they will really attack or do to a 100% certainty......
> 
> Is it all the ultimate April 1st joke?????
> 
> I am taking my precautions..........but 1 wonders............


I am going to shut down main computer tonight and only fire up the laptop tomorrow to see what, if anything is going on


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

April 1st here.............and all is still good


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Virus - you sure its not a microsoft update? (only kidding). Seriously, someone I believe mentioned updating your virus software and you should be fine!


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Has the sky fell yet? My coMpUTeR izz weRKiNg JUSSsdt FlINe )(*^(__)+())_

_)&(*^&*&)(^

*(^*&*

&%&^*)*)(_+_)))+_+)*&&*%^&%*&^%&**%$$%^&*(*&^%

C


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

_Disclaimer - The below information is not for the light hearted. If used improperly or incorrectly, you can (and most likely will) crash whatever systems your scanning._

To be safe, I made sure my Microshaft Winblows boxes were completely patched as well as running an nmap scan against it prior to today to make sure I wasn't infected. Ron at Skull Security created signatures for Nmap that accurately determines if your infected or not. You have to be using Nmap 4.85beta5. Once installed run the following. It will tell you if your infected or not.


```
nmap --script=smb-check-vulns --script-args=safe=1 -p445 -d <target>
```


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My computer is OK but I'm feeling kind of conflicted.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Guess that one fell flat huh?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Guess that one fell flat huh?


I liked it...but (hard to believe) I forgot to reply.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what if it's scheduled to do it's dirty work at 11:59 p.m.?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what if it's scheduled to do it's dirty work at 11:59 p.m.?


You would have heard about it now...it is already 4-2 in other parts of the world.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> what if it's scheduled to do it's dirty work at 11:59 p.m.?


You would have heard about it now...it is already 4-2 in other parts of the world.
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what if it's scheduled to do it's dirty work at 11:59 p.m.?


You would have heard about it now...it is already 4-2 in other parts of the world.
[/quote]









[/quote]

Sometimes we all just get a bit ahead of ourselves.....


----------

